# Mask for insulating?



## iminaquagmire (Jul 10, 2010)

Buy yourself a half respirator and some P100 filters. The respirator will exhaust out of valves better than a disposable type.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks iminaquagmire. I ended up getting the 'Household Multi-Purpose Respirator" made by 3M. It was the best option at the store and of the 3 employees I talked to, nobody was sure of what I needed and they all handed me the white round masks that don't work for me.

The one I got worked excellent - no foggy glasses and unlike the white masks, it kept all of the dust out.


----------

